#  > STAGE & RIGGING FORA >  > STAGING FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTOS >  >  Gedeeltelijk bezweken GS boogpodium

## rinus bakker

Deze link kreeg ik van een contact in Mexico...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tootF-Jjtnw

Het ziet eruit als bezwijken door afschuiven.

Waarschijnlijk veroorzaakt door een combinatie van:
- slecht gelaste details in een trussdeel
- redelijk zware Line-Array
- aanhoudende trilling/vibratie

----------


## BJD

Afschuiven... ben niet zo in de riggingtermen maar volgens mij breekt de linker takelketting... De takel is het eerste item in het filmpje die naar beneden komt. Daarna breekt de cirkeltruss boven het array en komt het geheel tot stilstand als het sleeveblock te schuin komt te staan door de verbinding naar achteren.

----------


## MusicXtra

Kan ook zijn dat de constructie tijdens het takelen veelvuldig iets verbogen is waardoor materiaal moeheid is ontstaan....
Is dit keer gelukkig goed afgelopen.

----------


## NesCio01

> Is dit keer gelukkig goed afgelopen.



I hope so! 
Ik kan me niet aan de indruk ontrekken
dat er toch publiek akelig dichtbij het naar beneden
gestortte line array staat en er door is geraakt?

't Klinkt mss lullig, hoe goed en veilig we ook werken,
de zwakste schakel maak het verschil.


grtz

Nes

----------


## moderator

ff actueel op inhaken dan maar:
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/09/10/ar..._r=3&emc=eta1&

----------


## rinus bakker

> Afschuiven... ben niet zo in de riggingtermen maar volgens mij breekt de linker takelketting... De takel is het eerste item in het filmpje die naar beneden komt. Daarna breekt de cirkeltruss boven het array en komt het geheel tot stilstand als het sleeveblock te schuin komt te staan door de verbinding naar achteren.



Klopt als een bus. De takel die het begeeft is de oorzaak van de ellende. 
Ik was zo gefascineerd met hoe die truss bezweek dat ik die falende takel (clutch slippend? of brekende ketting?) totaal vergat verder te bekijken.
De info is nog steeds heel erg dun te vinden - en uiteraard "todos en Español". 
Maar er blijkt tenminste 1 man gewond te zijn geraakt. En als dat vermeld is zal het vast wel serieus/ernstig geweest zijn.

*2mod
*die aangehaalde productiemanager is toch wel weer een beetje zo'n type dat nu op de 'bandwagon' is gesprongen. { Zo'n artiest/BN-er met een 'eigen charity'... Bleurkh. }
Want in een aantal serieuze landen zijn mensen/organisaties wel degelijk al zeker een decennium bezig met het opzetten van vakgerichte normen, brancheregels enz. 
Het geeft volop te denken als die gozer daar zo weinig van weet.
Het is echt niet zo dat de erge ongelukken in ons vak pas in 2011 zijn begonnen.

----------


## E-Vermeulen

zal je maar gebeuren dat je de rigger was.
leer op school veilig te werken met rigging-aperatuur, maar er kan altijd iets kapot gaan.
deze man kon er waarschijnlijk niets aan doen, maar voelt zich nog steeds zeer lullig.

----------


## rinus bakker

Dingen gaan vooral kapot als je ze:
*1 - overbelast* 
(=verboden - maar op die filmpjes is nogal wat aan gezamenlijk gewicht te bespeuren)
*2 - niet vooraf zal plannen en berekenen* 
(= een wettelijke verplichting in Europa, waar maar een minderheid zich aan houdt)(en voor Mexico een illusie?)
*3 - niet regelmatig inspecteert en aan onderhoud doet* 
(= zie boven...        Bij een cursus die ik vorig jaar in Mexico gaf heb ik me toch zwaar lopen verbazen.
Zelfs bij companies met goede / prijzige apparatuur was het kennis niveau van de mensen behoorlijk [griezelig] laag.)

Enne 
ik ben benieuwd over welk school jij het dan hebt - waar je goed leert werken met die apparatuur.
Want wat ik daarvan her en der hoor - is het haast net zo bedroevend als in Mexico.
Zolang er gluiperds zonder enige kennis van zaken boeken over rigging gaan "schrijven" (_jatten_ is een beter woord),
waarbij er ook hele (_niet gejatte_) passages varieren van _volslagen lariekoek_ tot _bijna_ _gevaarlijk onkundig_.
De vereniging van vakbroeders (ARGH) heeft zich over dat rigging-boek verbaasd / ge-ergerd / kwaad gemaakt ... 

Dus als je de rigger op die klus was - heb je er zeer waarschijnlijk wel degelijk wel wat aan kunnen doen.
Als je van de takel- en truss-fabrikanten eerst eens de manuals leest ben je al een heel eind.
In Mexico spreken ze Spaans - en in die taal is haast meer aan dat soort info te verkrijgen dan in het Nederlands.
Want wij denken hier dat we allemaal toch wel wel Engels kunnen lezen en begrijpen... (???)

----------


## E-Vermeulen

> Enne 
> ik ben benieuwd over welk school jij het dan hebt - waar je goed leert werken met die apparatuur.
> Want wat ik daarvan her en der hoor - is het haast net zo bedroevend als in Mexico.
> Zolang er gluiperds zonder enige kennis van zaken boeken over rigging gaan "schrijven" (_jatten_ is een beter woord),
> waarbij er ook hele (_niet gejatte_) passages varieren van _volslagen lariekoek_ tot _bijna_ _gevaarlijk onkundig_.
> De vereniging van vakbroeders (ARGH) heeft zich over dat rigging-boek verbaasd / ge-ergerd / kwaad gemaakt ...



de boeken zijn alleen de wettelijke bepalingen, hier heb je weinig aan, maar je moet het wel weten.
het riggen zelf wordt in de praktijk geleerd, de berekeningen getoetst bij wiskunde.
daarmee ben ik nog geen goed rigger, maar ja, wordt ook geluidsman (is de bedoeling) dus heb het alleen nodig voor mijn arry´s.

----------


## Lala

Wat natuurlijk ook kan zijn, waar de rigger van het podium weinig aan kan doen, is dat er meer ingehangen word, dan overlegd. Zou ook niet voor het eerst zijn....

----------


## rinus bakker

*2Lala
*maar als je een serieuze/goede rigger bent zal je een check doen tijdens het bouwen 
of in elk geval net voordat de hele bliksemse bende omhoog moet...
en je leert ook redelijk snel welke bedrijven daarmee niet lopen te klooien en welke juiste wel.

Ik vrees alleen dat je in het geval van deze Mexicaanse klus wel eens gelijk zou kunnen hebben.
Maar dat neemt niet weg dat die staging company zich dan ook maar als een blinde op kan stellen...
Een overbelaste / onge-safety-de takel is echt hun probleem!
We hebben het over tenminste 2,5 ton om zo'n top-stuk ingeschoren takel door zijn slip te trekken.
Niet echt de hoeveelheid gewicht waarvan je het bestaan niet zou vermoeden...

Één spannend gegeven is al dat er aan die up-down stage truss een monitor speaker (100kg?) hangt,
die aan twee zijden naar beneden is afgetuid (= zo maar 500-1000kg!). Zo maar voor je het weet 1 ton extra erbij.
Daarom hoor je erbij te zijn.... en - indien nodig - op remmen te trappen.

----------


## MusicXtra

Normaal gesproken zou een takel 5 keer zijn WLL moeten kunnen hebben en zou er in dit geval niet meer dan de helft van die WLL aan mogen hangen. Dan moet er dus iets heel erg mis zijn met het onderhoud, of er is een verkeerde (te lichte) takel gebruikt, er zijn ernstige fouten met de berekeningen gemaakt of er zijn krachten op gekomen die niet waren voorzien.
Maar dat er ergens in het verhaal grove fouten zijn gemaakt lijkt me meer dan duidelijk.

----------


## frederic

> Normaal gesproken zou een takel 5 keer zijn WLL moeten kunnen hebben en zou er in dit geval niet meer dan de helft van die WLL aan mogen hangen. Dan moet er dus iets heel erg mis zijn met het onderhoud, of er is een verkeerde (te lichte) takel gebruikt, er zijn ernstige fouten met de berekeningen gemaakt of er zijn krachten op gekomen die niet waren voorzien.
> Maar dat er ergens in het verhaal grove fouten zijn gemaakt lijkt me meer dan duidelijk.



Of er is al iets kleins mee gebeurt, en hebben ze de takel wat opgelapt.

----------


## rinus bakker

*2MusicXtra*
Bijna goed: de ketting van die takels zou 5x de WLL moeten kunnen hebben.
Maar de "overlastbegrenzing" moet ergens tussen de 1,1 a 1,25x de WLL zijn als ze "in de slip" gaan.
Een 1 tonner over de topsectie 'ingeschoren' heeft een "werkende" WLL van 2 ton. 
Dus een potentiele "beveiligings-slip" bij een last van ca 2,2 a 2,5 ton.
Daar kun je in dit soort van GS-roofs gemakkelijk overheen gaan,   
en dat is precies wat ik vermoed dat er in dit geval gebeurd is (zie hieronder).

Of men zich er in Mexico erg druk over maakt dat men niet verder gaat dan de Halve WLL: 
*¡Olvídelo*[/SIZE][/B]* In het Nedengels: "Forget it but!"

FF snel een paar (conservatieve) sommetjes gedaan:
voor de 'onstage' towers:
Down stage Tower - T1:* 
C ~ 0,2 x LineArray (1200 kg?)              ~ 240 kg
D ~ part of roof trusses + skin                ~ 300 kg
-  ~ part of LX+ LX trusses                     ~ 350 kg
E ~ 0,5 x front truss + MHs (900kg?)     ~ 450 kg
-  ~ sleeve-block + adapter sections       ~ 100 kg
D ~ Monitor Cabinet + _ratchets ??_          ~ 600 kg ?
*Total estimated on T1                     2040 kg*

*voor de 'midwing' towers:*
*Down stage Tower - T2:* 
A = 0,25 x LED Screen (1200kg?)          ~ 300 kg
B = 0,8 x LineArray (1000 kg?)              ~ 800 kg 
C = 0,8 x LineArray (1200 kg?)              ~ 960 kg
-  = part of LX                                        ~   50 kg
-  = part of roof trusses                          ~ 150 kg
*Total estimated on T2                     2260 kg*

Allebei al snel boven de 2 ton (want vaak blijkt dat in detail er meer aan gewicht blijkt te zitten) 
"Así que el resto es suerte" (Dus de rest is geluk). :Confused: 
Maar helaas ontbrak dat deze keer... :Frown: 
Netzogoed als er dus een safety op de tower-motor ontbrak.

----------

